# Fales Glass Buoy Float



## bucky902 (Nov 4, 2012)

Found this float at the flea market today has the name FALES on it did some research found it is
 :Fales glass float belonged to a French glass company refinery in the 1920s
 on this site for sale -http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/FALES-GLASS-FLOAT_18380292


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 4, 2012)

Bottom


----------



## bucky902 (Nov 4, 2012)

Side


----------



## deenodean (Nov 4, 2012)

nice color and find...[]


----------



## Dugout (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 5, 2012)

that's pretty sweet. nice find


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 6, 2012)

Cool piece.  That color reminds me of a French wine bottle.  I wouldn't be surprised if the glass maker had them in their product line.


----------

